# Minecraft wont work due to graphics card



## pierreisthebest (Mar 17, 2011)

I run a dell optiplex gx280 and my grahics card is intel R 82915G/GV/910GL 128 mb version (i know its crap so dont tell me it is (although any reply would be nice, as im new to the site and i want to see how it works)) 


When i tryto run minecraft it comes up with a message saying that" Bad video Card Driver! Opengl media accelerator not detcted. this can normally be fixed by updating your graphics card driver" 
Sooo... went on to the dell site and downloaded the updater for my graphics card updater. i ran it once and it worked. i tested minecraft and it still wasnt working :-( i did it again same result........ any suggestions (other than get a new graphics card, but if i need to it would be good to know i guess.. any way please reply 



thx for reading


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're using Onboard Graphics. You would need to add a dedicated GPU.
Your slim case would hinder your choices to a half-hieght card and you would need a PSU upgrade to power the GPU. You case would also hinder the use of a good quality PSU with sufficient power for a dedicated GPU.


----------



## pierreisthebest (Mar 17, 2011)

Thx . so now i know i will either have to get a newer computer, or a new graphics card... any good but affordable (80-100$) graphics card you can suggest? again thx for the reply


----------

